# 2014 GMC Sierra 1500 with Meyer 7.5



## Zigracer (Mar 12, 2010)

Well I got it done. The plow I originally purchased for my 2010 Silverado and transferred to my 2012 Sierra 2500HD, is now on my 2014 Sierra 1500 SLT. The plow dealer in Mass. who I had given so much business to over the years, decided to go squirrelly on me and said the plow couldn't be transferred,that Meyer didn't make a mounting carton and the light modules wouldn't work at all-blah, blah, blah. Much thanks to Joey at JCP Power Equipment in East Hanover New Jersey for wiring the harness and new headlight modules, as well as getting me the mounting carton.

I installed the plow myself. Had to cut about 1/2" off of the bottom of the front bumper, but you'd never know. I prepped the truck with a 2" leveling kit and a2" block in the rear, so I'd get a little more front clearance, but still keep some rake, so the truck doesn't squat when I have a load in the bed. I also installed Coil Sumo Springs in the front springs. These closed cell devices only assist the spring under heavy load, so the nice ride offered by the 1500 hasn't really been affected.

I've plowed a few storms already, but the blizzard is coming today, so we'll see.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

Chains really?


----------



## Zigracer (Mar 12, 2010)

Yes chains for tonight's blizzard. One of my customers has a long driveway that's about a 40% grade with off-camber curves -mountain goat territory. The driveway terminates at a garage that I have to drag the snow away from and back over that pile on the steep grade to get to the other side to push the snow down the hill. Also, my 7 1/2 foot plow won't get all the way to the inside of a curve, so the inside wheels compress the snow into a nice slippery ice-like surface. Every other plow operator before me quit after one season. The guy pays me a lot and is happy that I do it. I've got a couple of other exercises in treachery as well. Normal storms - no chains, even on that driveway.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

You had me scratching my head lol but now that you described it I see what you mean!!


----------



## gallihersnow (Dec 17, 2012)

Good looking truck. Stay safe out there tonight.


----------

